# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Humanitarna akcija

## BusyBee

Organizirana je humanitarna akcija "Pomoć obitelji Žibrat", Sve osobe koje bi htjele pomoći molimo da nam se obrate putem inboxa.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Human...75686882512285

----------

